# psoriasis



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

does any body on here suffer from psoriasis?


----------



## Flabby_Abbie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, me - whatcha wanna know, mate...?

Sarah


----------



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

basically just had a massvie flare up due to a throat infection, but iv flared up with a type that iv never had before, been to the docs n all he has done is given me anti-biotics and dovobet ointment which really doesnt seem to be workin! basically looking for people in the same boat to chat bout the remedys that they find usefull. many thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

My wife sufers with psoriasis and finds that taking a bath with 4 drops of lavender essential oil and 4 drops of tea tree oil very helpful. Also using vegetable soap as it is pure and doesn't aggrevate the skin. The same goes for shampoo, only use shampoo with natural ingredients.

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> My wife sufers with psoriasis and finds that taking a bath with 4 drops of lavender essential oil and 4 drops of tea tree oil very helpful. Also using vegetable soap as it is pure and doesn't aggrevate the skin. The same goes for shampoo, only use shampoo with natural ingredients.
> 
> Hope this helps mate.


thanks alot buddy il give it a try!

what type does she suffer with?


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

coletar shampoo is good and the best thing to get rid off it is sunbeds 1 or 2 9 min sun-beds a week will totaly clear it up.


----------



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah i have been using the sunbed for 3 mins a time for the past week and it seems to be working really well. i think the shampoo i have is called voseen, thats coal tar. thanks for the reply mate


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

i use oilatum which is a special moisturiser from the pharmacy and then use dovonex cream on top which i got from the doctor. works really well. best thing i have ever had. had lots of things that have done nothing!

007 is right, the sun beds do help too


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

My Mum has had psoriasis since her teens and couldn't find anything to keep it at bay....until docs put her on beta-blockers for an irregular heart beat.

She can't believe how much her psoriasis has gone better since taking them....she was told that it is probably due to the calming effects of the beta-blockers as psoriasis is usually triggered by stress etc

Don't know how easy beta blockers are to get hold of or if they are dangerous etc though


----------



## 007 (Apr 27, 2008)

i am takeing beta blocker for panic attacks ,i dont have psoriasis but this is intresting to know ......beta blockers are not dangerous and are easy to come by but i wouldent recomend someone take them for phoriasis



Girl4 said:


> My Mum has had psoriasis since her teens and couldn't find anything to keep it at bay....until docs put her on beta-blockers for an irregular heart beat.
> 
> She can't believe how much her psoriasis has gone better since taking them....she was told that it is probably due to the calming effects of the beta-blockers as psoriasis is usually triggered by stress etc
> 
> Don't know how easy beta blockers are to get hold of or if they are dangerous etc though


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

i have gutate psoriasis, usually comes following a viral infection. i use dibrobase after the shower, hydrocortisone for my face and mometasone for my body. You may find that some sunbeds dont work s much as you like due to the UV settings. when my psoriasis is really bad im off to hospital for a course of UV light treatment (saves on the cost of the sunbeds!) and that usually clears it up after about 6 weeks (3 times a week). it horses for courses i guess, what works for me wont work for you and what works for you might not work for me, i hate coal tar cant stand the stuff, i can smell it for days on end and it did nothing for me. I find for my scalp head and shoulders is really good, but then may be too strong and irritable for others.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I get psoriasis in my hair line a bit and sometimes in my eyebrows and facial hair, i use that industrial coaltar solution it works pretty well but i would advise only using it before bed as it has quite a brutal smell to it.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I've had chronic Psoriasis for 26 years, and tried every cream, ointment, UVB, PUVA therapy & oral meds under the sun. I am now on an immuno suppressant injection called Entaracept, I inject it twice a week

I had my tonsils removed years ago due to sore throats flaring it up. Be wary of using topical steriods or cortcosteriods as they not only weaken the skin, but its common for the psoriasis to come back with a vengeance once discontinuing use. The steroids do usually work in the short term though

Its now widely believed by dermatologists that Psoriasis has a direct link to the immune system, and not stress and diet or any other theories that are floating around. My body was constantly between 50% - 70% covered until I started the Entaracept, now I hardly have a mark on me

Get referred to a good dermatologist and tell them you want to explore the oral or subcutaneous injection treatments

Good Luck


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Totalrebuild said:


> I've had chronic Psoriasis for 26 years, and tried every cream, ointment, UVB, PUVA therapy & oral meds under the sun. I am now on an immuno suppressant injection called Entaracept, I inject it twice a week
> 
> I had my tonsils removed years ago due to sore throats flaring it up. Be wary of using topical steriods or cortcosteriods as they not only weaken the skin, but its common for the psoriasis to come back with a vengeance once discontinuing use. The steroids do usually work in the short term though
> 
> ...


Apologies for bumping an old thread but this is really of interest to me. How much is your overall immune system suppressed? What did you have to do get this course of treatment?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to suffer with flaky scalp and it got really bad last year and was told I had Psoriasis.

I went to my local GP and tried umpteen different shampoos and creams.

Ended up going private as it got so bad I had to take time off work. I used to have my hair pretty short and it made it look worse. It was literally falling off my scalp and I couldnt get rid of it.

Private GP says he has seen it a lot before and he put me on a 2 week antibiotics course and gave me dermol 500 for skin cleanser and HibiScrub to use as shampoo / shower.

Just over a week after taking the antibiotics and cream (I was on holiday) it seemed to have really cleared up. After about 2-3 weeks it completely cleared up and dont get any of the symptoms I originally had. I still use the creams to this day just to keep it at bay.

So I would recommend a private GP.

HTH


----------



## rikkilee2009 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi, just read this thread so though i would join in...had psoriasis when i was about 7, havent had it for years...started taking androlic tabs for about 2 weeks and it was back...have it on body, legs, arms and back. going to docs on monday to see if thay can do anything....


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> I've had chronic Psoriasis for 26 years, and tried every cream, ointment, UVB, PUVA therapy & oral meds under the sun. I am now on an immuno suppressant injection called Entaracept, I inject it twice a week


How difficult was it to get the doc to put you on that? I came across that stuff in the states, they have been using it for a while but the UK dont like to give it out.

I have had psoriasis since I was a kid. Sometimes it get better sometimes it gets worse.

I did a course of test E a while ago and my psoriasis really flared up. Ended up with a lot of spots of it all over my body that I hadnt had before. Wether it was the test, the winter or the alcohol I was consuming over the festive season I dont know. Either way it is really irritating, especially when you do all you can to look in good form to be let down by your skin.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> How difficult was it to get the doc to put you on that? I came across that stuff in the states, they have been using it for a while but the UK dont like to give it out.
> 
> I have had psoriasis since I was a kid. Sometimes it get better sometimes it gets worse.
> 
> I did a course of test E a while ago and my psoriasis really flared up. Ended up with a lot of spots of it all over my body that I hadnt had before. Wether it was the test, the winter or the alcohol I was consuming over the festive season I dont know. Either way it is really irritating, especially when you do all you can to look in good form to be let down by your skin.


It's not easy to be put on the Entaracept treatment in the UK. Basically, like myself, you have to be a recurring problematic case  The NHS are tight fisted b***rds and don't like what they see as wasting money on psoriasis treatments unless they have to.

IMO, you gotta tell the docs that the psoriasis is getting you depressed, ruining your social and s*x life etc. Lay it on thick. This way they are obliged to go the extra mile for you.

Good Luck with it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

rikkilee2009 said:


> hi, just read this thread so though i would join in...had psoriasis when i was about 7, havent had it for years...started taking androlic tabs for about 2 weeks and it was back...have it on body, legs, arms and back. going to docs on monday to see if thay can do anything....


i used to get it bad as a kid,but nowadays i just get it on the nose at sides and feet,occasionally on my head...

best thing for large areas like your getting could be diprobase(emollient) cream,its great stuff,pretty much most docs prescribe this stuff as standard and comes in massive dispensers that last ages...sorts me right out!!!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

I had it horrificly as a kid. Had to shave my head as clumps of hair were falling out and really bad under my arms. Got given some grease stuff for it off the doc and have never had it since, Touch wood it stays away. i can remember the pain of it under my arms it was horible.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I had a large patch of psoriasis on my leg for about 10 years, and some on my elbows. The patch on my leg was about 8cm by 15 cm. I tried everything there was, from different diets, to doctors prescription topical creams. Nothing worked, and mean nothing. Then I got one of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000Z238I4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p121_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1S165MDHX2PZ6DH15PZF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

A bit on the expensive side, but this managed to do what nothing else had. I used the UVB lamp on my psoriasis everyday for about 2 minutes. Within 3 weeks the psoriasis was gone and has never come back on my legs. I still get a little on my elbows, and I am sure the UVB Lamp would zap it in no time, but I just forget to do it, as it is only a small amount, and doesn't cause any distress. Trust me, this thing did for me what nothing else came near to achieving.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

this was my leg last year, my whole body was just as bad. i was about 75-80% covered. i tried everything, then the doc gave me Humira injections from America. woah, im back to normal after 9 year. so happy, been psoriasis free for 8 month, take injections once a month now


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

type humira injections into youtube or google. its used for a few things. psoriasis is one of them


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks pickle. Off to see the dermo about this.


----------

